# Best way to do this joint?



## patricksievert (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not even sure what you'd call this, but what I'm after is joining two vertical panels (18" deep into the page) to opposing sides of a horizontal piece (also 18" deep), all as part of a media cabinet. See the attachment for an example of what I mean.

I've thought of a few ways to do it, but I'm not in love with any of them.

1. Alternating mortise and tenons
2. Very shallow dado (like 1/8")
3. Dowels/biscuits

Any other methods or preferences?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the pieces are thick enough you might try a half lap joint.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

As mentioned and possible half lap..


----------



## patricksievert (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't like the idea of a lap joint on an 18" panel. What happens when the panel inevitably tries to cup some? I don't trust a lap joint to hold 9" of panel in place. Am I off base?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

My goof... You want to route,dado,etc into half the 18" the thickness of the opposing piece correct? So the legs will crisscross correct? I can't think of what its called either. Kinda like a cheap breakaway table support correct.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The nomenclature of more complex woodworking joints can be confusing. Yours is an edge joint, which can be lapped and housed. I would call it, a "housed edge cross lap joint" but many other names could be used. Here is a picture I found
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...double-dado-cross-half-lap-joint-100_1921.jpg

PS, you can do it stopped at the front so it looks like just a butt joint.


----------

